# Help!Eastcoast trip with mom! How do I plan it save and the right Campervan?



## jeanx30 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi there, I hope for some information or experiences from others.

My mom likes to visit me and as our budget is just not enough for a hotel I was thinking in renting a campervan and drive with her along the eastcoast.

I am new to the country and live in Perth, so I have no clue about the eastcoast and how to plan the trip. Besides my mom cant help me much, so all the responsibility is on my shoulders.

Can somebody recommend a reliable campervan company? What do I have to take care of extra costs, tramps and safetywise? 
Do you think it is a nice trip from cairns to sydney and how much time would I possibly need with some stops to see the biggest sightseeing attractions?
Or do you think it is better to start from Perth and go along the south coast to Sydney?

This country is so big and there is so much to see, but I want to have it safe and comfortable for my mom.

I already convinced her not to come during the summer holidays, as it is too hot and to expensive. She insists to come this year so I am looking at October/November. Do you think it is a nice time to travel?

Well, thanks to all responders for your time and interest!

Cheers J


----------



## The Campervan Man (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi there, 

Good to hear you are thinking of hiring a van to travel in. There are many companies that offer great vehicles for hire. A simple google search will return lots of results. That time of year is good to travel too, however the further north you go the more humid it will be as it will be coming into rainy season.
If you are planing on renting a van for more that 3 months it may be worthwhile to consider buying a van instead.
Good luck with your travels.


----------



## jeanx30 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for your reply..I guess I have to take my rain coat with me I googled some companies and got a lot of information...I was just hoping to get some insider information or experience in what I have to take care of choosing the right vehicle or terms and conditions/ extra insurances etc. There are some extra costs shown, but i dont know which ones are reasonable and to be considered in calculating a overall cost.. just want to avoid a obvious rip off or campers which are just not comfortable to drive or live in...maybe someone has some ideas for me?


----------

